# Treat/Bait Bag Recommendations?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought this at a dog show and absolutely love it.  

It has a magnetic flap which tucks in your waistband and it sticks to itself. 

I bought it for showing because most of my show outfits don't have pockets and that's a huge pain when you have to have bait. What I love about this bait bag is it isn't bulky underneath a suit jacket. 

It's not going to be a "saddlebag" kind of treat bag like I've seen some people going around with, but does hold a handful of treats. And that's really all you need in a training session.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

rabernet said:


> I have a PetSafe treat pouch, which works fine, but I'm looking for something bigger/roomier. I also have a hardware apron with front pockets (branded with local obedience school name), but don't really care for it except when formally training. But not to have on when out on hikes and impromptu training opportunities.
> 
> Prefer one with a belt (though I can use the one that came with the PetSafe one if it's equipped to run a belth through).
> 
> ...


I have that exact bait bag. I like it, but it is very deep. I also purchased this one in the past:





and I think I prefer it. You have to put vaseline or cooking oil on the hinges every so often to keep them from breaking. If you do that, they last much longer, but eventually they do break.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Megora said:


> I bought this at a dog show and absolutely love it.
> 
> It has a magnetic flap which tucks in your waistband and it sticks to itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll keep that one in mind too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

BriGuy said:


> I have that exact bait bag. I like it, but it is very deep. I also purchased this one in the past:
> http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Pet-T...pebp=1447988335615&perid=1XMYEXAYJCE6MDYD35VT
> 
> and I think I prefer it. You have to put vaseline or cooking oil on the hinges every so often to keep them from breaking. If you do that, they last much longer, but eventually they do break.


Thanks! I've added to my Amazon wish list, as I tend to get lots of Amazon gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I used to use bait bags, but now I go with the low tech method of a lunch pail that has snack size baggies about 1/2 filled with treats. 

This size readily fits into a pants packet and it easy to get treats out of.

I use a lunch pail since I use meat and/or cheese and this way I can also keep the stuff cold by including ice packs. And just put the pail & treats into the fridge when I am through.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I do the plastic baggies too, usually snack size, for things like cheese or meat. For dry treats like Charlie Bears I just have them loose in my pocket. I've tried bait bags but they just ended up being a focal point for the dog no matter where I placed them. I also found it difficult with the bait bags to get the treats out quickly and easily.


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I use a fanny pack. But I try to imagine I look more like this








than like this


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

(this is the fanny pack I have 



 The light blue is actually pretty cute and they have tons of other colors too)


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like the petsafe pouch but I was looking at that other one on amazon too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

elway said:


> (this is the fanny pack I have Amazon.com: Everest Regular Size Fanny Pack.: Clothing The light blue is actually pretty cute and they have tons of other colors too)


I don't know why I didn't think about a fanny pack - that's a great idea!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I've pretty much given up on treat bags, especially now that it's much colder weather and I have to lift my jacket slightly just to get to the bag. Instead, i have one all weather windproof jacket that I have designated as my dog walking jacket and in one pocket, I have a very small plastic container where I put in my treats. This way, the treats are not sloshing around in my pocket and I can close it after the walk (it's an air tight container).

I am planning to get one of these training jackets though (brand: Gappay), since Amber and I are doing a pre-agility course.

Gappay PRIMA - THERMA Winter Jacket


----------

